# Chords



## joshcantreed (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I'm a new player, trying to teach myself how to play guitar. I bought an acoustic and a method book and went to town.

I'm doing fine, with the exception of chords.

I can play them, but don't know how they are supposed to be incorporated into the song i'm playing.

For example. There is a 'C' above a note in the staff, meaning 'C' chord...then no other letters are shown until the next chord. Is the chord played on this note only, and the rest played normally one note at a time???


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Paul's right, but perhaps that's not an option. I may or may not be right but wouldn't that chord would be the key that the phrase you are reading is in? So, the chord is the right one for the song, but the rhythm is not written out, so you have to figure that out yourself.


----------



## joshcantreed (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, I can both spell, and read, and I'm not making fun of woodwind players- it's a pun in my own name (Josh Reed!) HAHA. 

I used to play the sax, so I can read and understand music. I'm not playing 'tab' music, the book has notes and staff and such. 

I checked out some videos on youtube.com about playing guitar, but i still don't quite understand how it should sound. I guess I will probably need a lesson, or a few, to clear up the questions I have...just can't afford it right now 

Thanks for the help


----------



## funkynassau (Jan 7, 2009)

If you cant afford or find lessons in your area, go to www.justinguitar.com and go thru his lessons and videos. I am sure they will help you.

Nothing takes the place of lessons with a good teacher, tho. I have an awesome teacher and I have come a really long way.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Justin is a great teacher I have learned a few things from him.


----------

